

"Fabric" To Weave Security Into Code - edw519
http://www.drdobbs.com/java/227900404;jsessionid=0H4QNJT3ZHQ3NQE1GHPSKH4ATMY32JVN

======
Hoff
Analogous to mandatory access control security, though labeling objects
(outside of a compiler) isn't particularly new, and keeping a multilevel-
enabled server from getting its access tangled is not a trivial undertaking.

